# Rookie wants to make shaving soap



## Doxster (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello soapers!

I'm brand new here, first thread and first post 

I've been wet shaving for over a year now, and I figured it would be nice to take my hobby to the next step. I'd like to try my hand on making my own shaving soap.

But I have no experience what so ever in this. Where do I start? I guess I should start with reading about it. Do you guys have any advice on where/what I should start my studies?

Best regards


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 25, 2015)

There are a good few threads on this forum about it - 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264&highlight=shaving+soap - start here.  Read it all.  Yes, ALL of it.  There is so much in there about the theory behind shaving soaps, types of lye and so on.  It really is the starting point for learning about shaving soaps.

There are others, but I don't think that there is anything new there that is not in the link I provided above.  

Have you ever made any soap at all?


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 25, 2015)

Howdy and welcome!

Check out this post... it's a long read but very informative: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264

You'll want to get some basics of soap making down first.  I highly recommend the Soaping 101 channel on you tube. The videos build on themselves so start with the last ones first.  Also, check out the stickies on the beginners forum here.  Above all, come back with your questions. There are a lot of super nice folks here that have helped me out tremendously.

Be prepared to get addicted.


----------



## Doxster (Jan 25, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> There are a good few threads on this forum about it -
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264&highlight=shaving+soap - start here.  Read it all.  Yes, ALL of it.  There is so much in there about the theory behind shaving soaps, types of lye and so on.  It really is the starting point for learning about shaving soaps.
> 
> ...



Thanks I'll definitley read it all!

I have never done any soap, truly a novice 



snappyllama said:


> Howdy and welcome!
> 
> Check out this post... it's a long read but very informative: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=34264
> 
> ...



Thank you! A youtube channel is a great way to learn, I've found out that it's much easier to learn from visuals than text. When you can combine the both it's even better. Much appreciated!


----------



## SoapStephanie (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh, love making shaving soap. My boyfriend absolutely loves it.
Made it as a Christmas present last year and put it in a nice mug.
I actually started with melt & pour shaving soap. Might be a good idea for you as well, if you just stated making soap.
Good luck! x


----------



## Doxster (Jan 26, 2015)

SoapStephanie said:


> Oh, love making shaving soap. My boyfriend absolutely loves it.
> Made it as a Christmas present last year and put it in a nice mug.
> I actually started with melt & pour shaving soap. Might be a good idea for you as well, if you just stated making soap.
> Good luck! x



I had a quick look at melt and pour. It kind of feels like cheating? Everything is ready right? All you need to do is heat it up and throw some scents in it?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 26, 2015)

Doxster said:


> I had a quick look at melt and pour. It kind of feels like cheating? Everything is ready right? All you need to do is heat it up and throw some scents in it?



While a lot of people do some great and wonderful things with M&P, a shaving soap would be little more than what you described, yes.

Is that cheating?  Well, a very popular shaving soap is melt and pour, so a lot of people like it.  Is it in anyway preparation for making your own?  No, it isn't.


----------



## Doxster (Jan 26, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> While a lot of people do some great and wonderful things with M&P, a shaving soap would be little more than what you described, yes.
> 
> Is that cheating?  Well, a very popular shaving soap is melt and pour, so a lot of people like it.  Is it in anyway preparation for making your own?  No, it isn't.



Thank you for your input. What popular shaving soap are you thinking about when you say very popular?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 26, 2015)

Mamma bear soap, for one. Rated well on the shave the forums


----------



## SoapStephanie (Jan 26, 2015)

There are several types of soap. Every type of soap has it's own qualities. So it's not really cheating. Yes, it's way easier then making your own soap.

Still, if you haven't made any soaps yet so far, it's a good way to start. Build your way up from there and you'll learn in the process.

That's my advice.


----------



## Doxster (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!

So does one buy melt and pour kits or how does that work?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wouldn't start with the M&P shave soap.   I tried that and there is no comparison to the HP method in Songwinds post.  Purely my opinion and my husbands and other wet shavers preference.  Read the shaving forum TEG linked.  It's not that difficult to follow the directions and get a great soap  It's a pretty forgiving recipe.  You can then tweak to your liking as there are a lot of options there.


----------



## Doxster (Jan 28, 2015)

shunt, point taken. But IF one would want to do M&P, wich I don't, where does one buy one of those kits?


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 28, 2015)

Doxster said:


> shunt, point taken. But IF one would want to do M&P, wich I don't, where does one buy one of those kits?



Here are some from googling "melt and pour shaving soap base" :

http://www.brambleberry.com/Shaving-Melt-And-Pour-Base-P4384.aspx

http://www.bulknaturaloils.com/Products/15970-wholesale-bulk-melt-and-pour-shaving-soap-base.aspx

http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Shaving-Melt-and-Pour-Soap-Base__MP1011.aspx

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/soap-making-supplies/melt-pour-soap-base/shave-shampoo.aspx

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Natural_Shaving_Melt_Pour_Soap_Base_p/60039.htm

There are many many more.


----------



## Doxster (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks! Lots to learn.

But first I need to find a good supplier of all the ingredients for a HP soap. I've checked ebay and such but havn't really had the time to dive in to it. I'll probably try and M&P soap as well some time, to see the difference.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 31, 2015)

You should look for soaping suppliers rather than eBay


----------



## Doxster (Jan 31, 2015)

I think so too TEG, the more I look at ebay the more suspicious I get.

Say, do you mind if I ask you to point me to some *reliable* sources? I'm googling but it's hard to know where the quality is.

Also I was wondering where to read if one would like to geek out on this? Reading more in depth material etc, maybe a book or some sort of wiki site?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 31, 2015)

Geek out on soaping in general? Kevin Dunn has a book called 'scientific soap making' - it's geek-tastic!

Other than that - here 

As for suppliers, I'm not US based so not much help. Do you read other threads on the forum regularly, as suppliers are often mentioned. There is also the 'shopping recommendation' section of the forum that will likely give you a good starting point


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 31, 2015)

Most of the sites I gave you for M&P also sell other soap supplies. Is there something specific you are looking for?  I don't buy everything at one supplier because some are better prices elsewhere.


----------



## Doxster (Jan 31, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Geek out on soaping in general? Kevin Dunn has a book called 'scientific soap making' - it's geek-tastic!
> 
> Other than that - here
> 
> As for suppliers, I'm not US based so not much help. Do you read other threads on the forum regularly, as suppliers are often mentioned. There is also the 'shopping recommendation' section of the forum that will likely give you a good starting point



Cool I'll check it out! 

I live in Sweden so I'm mainly looking at the UK, to keep shipping costs down. Oddly enough it's very hard to find domestic suppliers.



Dorymae said:


> Most of the sites I gave you for M&P also sell other soap supplies. Is there something specific you are looking for?  I don't buy everything at one supplier because some are better prices elsewhere.



Doh, how did I not think about that... Embarasing. I'd like to have a onestop shop for the oils, stearic acid and potassium hydroxide if possible. Other than that it's a good source for essential oils, at a good price. I've read that the price is very dependant on the scent though.

I'll check out your links now


----------



## boyago (Jan 31, 2015)

Essential Depot has a pretty big selection they always have free shipping deals on NaOH and usually KOH.  and by "free" it's marked up to include it but it does make you feel better to not see the shipping cost added on a line item (still a fantastic deal and that's where I go).  They are good for smaller quantities before it seems like a good idea to switch to soapers choice and get the better cost per pound and move the kids into a tent in the yard to make room for soaping supplies (which comes a little later).
That is if you're in the US.


----------



## seven (Jan 31, 2015)

soap kitchen uk is a pretty big one. they pretty much have everything, from lyes to bases, packaging, etc...


----------



## Doxster (Jan 31, 2015)

Soap kitchen looks like a great site for my needs!

Now to try and learn about the essential oils... I know nothing about scents etc, but essential oils seems like the way to go. But when looking at soap kitchen there was alot of allergen declarations, kind of worrying?


----------



## seven (Jan 31, 2015)

are you thinking of going the natural way (EOs) as opposed to using synthetics (FOs)? there is a current discussion about this, here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=51795

might be worth to read...

for me personally, i go both ways: FO and EO. i am not a die hard natural when making my products, and sometimes chemicals are needed to make a better product (at least for me). for example, i absolutely hate greasy lotions, and for that i am going to need a few this and that that ain't natural stuff.


----------



## Doxster (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks seven, that was a very good read indeed.


----------

